# Summer fashion Dos & Donâ€™ts!



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2007)

Seasonal style disorder
A minidress with a fur vest? Sweetie, itâ€™s _summer_. *Donâ€™t*.





Chicer shorts
A very new *Do*: Dressing up knee-length shorts with a cute top and heels.





Midriff peep show
Maybe if she were on her way to a belly dancing class, this outfit would be acceptable. But she wasnâ€™t, so sheâ€™s a *Donâ€™t*.





A no-torture dress
A flattering Empire-waist summer dress that feels like _air_ when youâ€™re wearing it: *Do, Do, Do*





Fun, sand and high heels
Oil and water. Chocolate and cheese. Kim Basinger and Alec Baldwin. Some things just *Donâ€™t* go together. The pumps and sand combo: one of them.





A swimsuit with confidence
Wearing a sexy bikini that covers what it should? Now thatâ€™s a *Do*.





Flagrant braless-ness
Some getting-dressed laws are so simple, like Rule #289: When wearing a tight white shirt, you must wear a bra (a nude-color one is best). Breaking that one is a major *Donâ€™t*.





Comfy cutoffs
*Do* take scissors to that perfect-fit pair of jeans that you never wear anymore.





Shrunken bathing suits
Bikini bottoms that barely cover your bottom? All together now: *Donâ€™t*.





Cute, summery shoes
*Do* find a pair of colorful sandals or espadrilles that your hot summer feet will always feel good in





Crazy-short minis!
Sure, sheâ€™s got the bod for it, but so what? Please, *Donâ€™t!*


Source


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Who would go out in the street with a skirt as short as the one in the last pic! hehe. Im glad, i've got a Do! I've got some black shoes with white dots in the style of the shoes on the second to last pic, yay!

Thanks for the info


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2007)

They sold those red shoes are Target for $15 bucks. Got me one. Hollar!

Is it just me or a whole new trend of seeing the undie being eatten by the booty in?


----------



## nazsuz152 (Jun 13, 2007)

haha the last pic...so embarassing...


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

i think that girl in black is me! that is my summer weekend uniform (minus the god awful cat collar)! but they are right, i wouldn't heel it at the beach (poolside- whole other story)


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

i love the white summer dress. Its so refreshing.

*Babyangel *


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

I like that white dress too. That last pic was hilarious. DUDE. pull your friggen BELT down, haha!

can you do a winter one, just for us southern hemispherers?


----------



## monniej (Jun 13, 2007)

i don't think i've seen a booty skirt before! lmao~


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

The last one is hilarious! I wonder if anyone asked her "How much?" lol.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The last one is hilarious! I wonder if anyone asked her "How much?" lol. Hahahaha


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like that white dress too. That last pic was hilarious. DUDE. pull your friggen BELT down, haha!
can you do a winter one, just for us southern hemispherers?

Ill see if i can find one for winter Rosie


----------



## semantje (Jun 13, 2007)

nice thread!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 13, 2007)

Love those Do's and Don'ts! That white dress is so cute.


----------



## Manda (Jun 13, 2007)

Loved these! All thsoe don'ts- definetly DON'Ts!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG @ the last one. Is it really that short or did the bottom accidentally cuff up?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with all those dos and don'ts, especially the last pic, that's ridiculous.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't think i've seen a booty skirt before! lmao~ Now thats funny. I like how you put that lol.
*Babyangel*


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 13, 2007)

ITA with all of those. That last pic I have seen....... but it was in The Castro in San Francisco...eep.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

very nice! except i dont like those scissored shorts.


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 13, 2007)

i believe the last pic as i seen a lady wearing like that in street:-! thanks for posting


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

Dayum! That skirt is going North y'all!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *snowjesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i believe the last pic as i seen a lady wearing like that in street:-! thanks for posting I saw some girl wearing that on Sunday, they were shorts though and she had a very tiny but, she was like 98lbs. and pretty tall. We live a mile from the ocean, but seriously! It was super cloudy and kind of cold too.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw some girl wearing that on Sunday, they were shorts though and she had a very tiny but, she was like 98lbs. and pretty tall. We live a mile from the ocean, but seriously! It was super cloudy and kind of cold too.



LOLshe must have had a tiny butt cause it shrunk from the cold


----------



## JOysiej (Jun 14, 2007)

Thnx for the tips, really liked the pictures


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 14, 2007)

I like most of the dos except the cut off shorts. I don't like frayed hems much either although they are in for now.

I saw a girl wearing shorts as short as that skirt. I don't know how anyone couldn't be the least bit self concious even if she did have the body for it.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 14, 2007)

Well it looks like I'm in the green... Unfortunately, some of those girls weren't.



Nice Job!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 14, 2007)

oh lord i cant believe someone stepped out the door like that w/ that mini skirt!


----------

